# Vail Lake Resort - Temecula, Ca...anyone???



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello All,

We are going to our first campground resort in our new Kargaroo. We bought it about 5 months ago and have been using it alot for motocross races/dry camping and this will be our first non-moto weekend.










The resort looks nice. First saw it on our way home from Cahiulla (spelling??) MX park. Has anyone been there? How is it?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Burnzy









I've checked out their website Vail Lake Village, but have never been there.

Please take lots of photos if you can...Looks like it might be a really nice place to hold a So. Calif. Outbackers rally . I noticed that groups of 10-14 rv's qualifies for a 10% discount and 15 or more receive a 15% discount









Wine country nearby AND a beer and wine bar??, mini golf and fishing!
Please let us know how you liked it...

Have a great time!


----------



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

Where there last fall a great place to camp.It has 3 "levels and alot of sites.There is a general store,a stage
for bands to play,and a bar.It looks like there are places to hike or bike ride.Some advice if you get in lower
level it would be a good idea to have a bike or golf cart.Good luck and let us know how you like it(if you go)


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Well we have resevations for this weekend. It is their 4th of July weekend so thay are going to have some bands and fireworks on Saturday. I will take lots of pics when we are there.

I will let Outbackers know how the trip went.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

Burnzy said:


> Well we have resevations for this weekend. It is their 4th of July weekend so thay are going to have some bands and fireworks on Saturday. I will take lots of pics when we are there.
> 
> I will let Outbackers know how the trip went.


Sorry for the veeeerrry late update. The trip was good (but short). We where at the bottom level and had lots of trees for shade. The upper levels had very little trees and no shade. They put on a pretty nice fireworks show out by the lake, a few bands also for July 4th celebration. I have some pictures, will post later though...


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Burnzy said:


> Well we have resevations for this weekend. It is their 4th of July weekend so thay are going to have some bands and fireworks on Saturday. I will take lots of pics when we are there.
> 
> I will let Outbackers know how the trip went.


Sorry for the veeeerrry late update. The trip was good (but short). We where at the bottom level and had lots of trees for shade. The upper levels had very little trees and no shade. They put on a pretty nice fireworks show out by the lake, a few bands also for July 4th celebration. I have some pictures, will post later though...









[/quote]

Hi! I'm very interested in seeing your pictures and hearing your thoughts on the campground! Was it clean, how was the staff, what kind of activities are near by, are they pet-friendly, etc.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I hate to admit my age, but the place was one of our favorite campgrounds almost 35 years ago. Then the place went into receivership and we haven't been back since then. It's only about 45 minutes from our home and after reading the posts here so far, I may have to put it back on our camping itinerary!

Just one caveat. . .it gets pretty warm there in the summertime.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah when I was a teenager in the 70's we camped there and it was called Butterfield Country. Ahhhhh. (cue music from Grease: "Summer Love".) Fond memories indeed


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

We where there for the weekend, got there late Friday night. It's about a 3 hour tour..I mean drive for us. So we only had Saturday as a full day. The staff seemed nice, the campground areas where clean (although this was the first place we have been to). They have miniature golf, horse shoe pits, basketball court, hiking trails, swimming pools, a small store, and on the weekends live bands.

We liked the place and would go back again, only for a longer stay. Here is the link to the pics...Vail Lake Pics

I just put them all in there.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

raynardo said:


> Just one caveat. . .it gets pretty warm there in the summertime.


Sounds perfect for a Western Region rally then.









Is this close to San Diego? I'd be up for that.


----------



## Burnzy (Jan 22, 2007)

campmg said:


> Just one caveat. . .it gets pretty warm there in the summertime.


Sounds perfect for a Western Region rally then.









Is this close to San Diego? I'd be up for that.
[/quote]

Yes, it is close, the map on their web site says it's about 71 miles north from San Diego.

Also, says they have a new waterslide!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Burnzy said:


> Just one caveat. . .it gets pretty warm there in the summertime.


Sounds perfect for a Western Region rally then.









Is this close to San Diego? I'd be up for that.
[/quote]

Yes, it is close, the map on their web site says it's about 71 miles north from San Diego.

Also, says they have a new waterslide!!!
[/quote]

I saw that. A beer and wine bar too.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pics. It was fun to see the place again after such a long time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the photos, it's nice seeing the place first hand









The mini golf looks like alot of fun!
oooh! and the beer/wine bar...good stuff


----------

